# S10 plow winch angle



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey guys put a small plow set up on my little s10 blazer uses a winch to lift it I'm seeing online people use a winch to angle as well so I bought another 2500 pound winch but the videos I'm seeing they have the winch with a cable hooked to each end of the plow how do you run the cable in the winch so it has to ends to hook to each side of the plow 



 video is kinda what I'm trying to do


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Panthers06232 said:


> Hey guys put a small plow set up on my little s10 blazer uses a winch to lift it I'm seeing online people use a winch to angle as well so I bought another 2500 pound winch but the videos I'm seeing they have the winch with a cable hooked to each end of the plow how do you run the cable in the winch so it has to ends to hook to each side of the plow
> 
> 
> 
> video is kinda what I'm trying to do


That should work, you'll guess need to stop before the plow hits the hard stop otherwise you'll bend things.


----------



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

But how do you run the winch cable through the winch sitting here can’t figure it out lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Panthers06232 said:


> But how do you run the winch cable through the winch sitting here can't figure it out lol


Most spools on winches had a clamp of some type that keep the cable on the spool if the cable is run all the way out. To do what's shown in the video the guy probably removed the cable, figured out how much he needed to get a couple wraps of cable around the spool along with reach the mounting point on the end of the plow. Then uses the clamp to keep the cable in place. By having two ends of cable and the winch spool in the middle of the cable it makes the plow angle left and right. Make sense?


----------



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

Got it your right thank you


----------



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

Now to figure out how they make it really tight on both sides when it’s straight so it doesn’t try to turn lol this is more work than I originally thought


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Panthers06232 said:


> Now to figure out how they make it really tight on both sides when it's straight so it doesn't try to turn lol this is more work than I originally thought


Could use a turn buckle at each end for the plow to adjust tension or just get it close and deal with some drift.


----------



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m gonna put all this on Sunday I’ll let you guys know how this works I’m thinking it’s a stretch hopefully the cable is strong enough because it’s the only thing holding the plow from turning


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Keep in mind there's no give if/when to hit something unlike hydraulic cylinders that have by pass valves.


----------



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yea that’s what I’m thinking one accident that cable snaps


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Use long threaded eye bolts, then cut the shafts off after you set it up. If you wack something, your gonna break it, be carefull.


----------



## Panthers06232 (Dec 7, 2017)

This is the little home made set up back blade off of a old tractor and I made the mount


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Panthers06232 said:


> This is the little home made set up back blade off of a old tractor and I made the mount
> 
> View attachment 175296


At least you started out with a plow of some type on a pickup instead of a water heater cut in half.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

and seatbelt straps


----------

